# Lightweight Inner Tubes (29er)



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

For those of you running innertubes what are you using? my current 29" tubes are 180g each so looking to shed some weight. I know a lot of people run 26" tubes to save on weight but I assume light (thin) 26" innertubes are more likely to cause issues that standard weight (normal thickness) 26" tubes. 

So looking for recommendations for what to use? :thumbsup:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

You've got a couple of options. I run tubeless but carry a Maxxis Flyweight tube in my pack for emergencies:









It's thin though, and they give you a rim liner/rim tape to use.

Tigworld posted this recommendation for an 80g tube:

"It's a Continental Supersonic tube - I think they're called the "S42" or something like that. The other tube is a Continental "lightweight" tube."


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

...oh, both of thise are specifically 29" tubes.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

phlegm said:


> You've got a couple of options. I run tubeless but carry a Maxxis Flyweight tube in my pack for emergencies:
> 
> View attachment 962775
> 
> ...


Thanks, are all these tubes suitable to use with a 2.2 tyre? looks like they are for road tyres from the google searches I have done!

Looking at this link, Continental Cycle Tyres UK

The super sonic is 100g but only for 26" tyres, I may get one and fit it to the 29" and see how I get on. If it holds up I will get a second.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

In fainess, I only have mine as a backup, so I can't speak to durability.

As for the Maxxis, the sizing is listed as:
29X1.90/2.125	PRESTA RVC	115	Black


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

eclipse innertubes, weight them at 65grams for 29er.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using CONTINENTAL 26 X 1.75-2.5 LIGHT TUBE (PRESTA VALVE 42MM) stretched to fit my 29" Havens. Weight is 129 grams as stated.


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have run the Maxxis Ultralight for about 4 years on my 26" bike, and all season last year on my 29" bike. They are 155 grams, and have been durable. I may have pinch flatted some of them, but cannot remember the last time this happened. Two in four years? Certainly not an issue because it is easy to carry a spare. Riding in the Midwest we don't see too many thorns though.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Michelin do a 26ïn latex which ive been running in my 29er for a couple years. One pinch flat in 2 years so pretty good run, then are more pliable so less likely to puncture and supposedly lower rolling resistance


----------



## Allanjuullarsen (Nov 30, 2014)

Also run the Michelin 26" latex. Have done for a long time. 
Have had one with a bad weld that leaked right away. 
Have a 29" as spare since fitting a 26" isn't what I want to be doing in the woods. 


/Allan


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Allanjuullarsen said:


> ...
> Have a 29" as spare since fitting a 26" isn't what I want to be doing in the woods.
> 
> /Allan


That's an amazing point. Especially if the hands are a bit shaky in colder weather.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I run Maxxis Ultralight 29X1.90/2.35 tubes that weigh 155 grams. I ride mostly rocky fire roads and I weigh 200 lbs. I run them at 35 psi front and 38 psi rear and have not got any flats. I would try running less psi but I am also running carbon wheels and don't want to damage them on some of the extremely rocky roads I ride. If I weighed 150 lbs I would drop the psi down a bit.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know a few years old, but is there anything newer that might be better in terms of durability?


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> I know a few years old, but is there anything newer that might be better in terms of durability?


Tubolito tubes

Company link:

https://www.tubolito.com/en/


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have any experience with them. I think I will wait until the price becomes more reasonable.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

There you go, 3 different options on the same orange flavor:
https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?jtl_to...b02493d29092cc&k=423&hf=684&Sortierung=9&af=0


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I went into the garage this morning, and the rear tubeless tire on my 27.5+ bike was flat. Yet again. I never seem to get flats with tires with tubes in them. Maybe it is time. I probably have solidified $35 worth of orange seal in those tires. At least I wouldn't have to change the color of the interior.


----------

